# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  JM ATTORNEYS

## murdock

(JM ATTORNEYS informed solutions)

i have just received a letter...acknowledgement of you enquiry.

this company contacted me on the 25 january requesting outstanding payment for health and racquet membership.

they first told me they had a signed document from me entering into contract
i went to the gym with a member for a free visit...i had to sign an indemnity for use of the facilities.

after a couple of months i received threat of judgemet for outstanding fees...i told that i had only used the facility for the 1 day free trial and had never been back...unfortunatley at the time i was young and very inexperienced so i didnt know what to do so i paid up the outstanding amount due because i did not want to get blacklisted in the process...i was then told to send in 3 sample signitures on an afidavid stating that i had never signed a membership contract...so they could verify the signitures they had on the contract was forged...i then received a cheque for the money i had paid in....i took the cheque to the bank and deposited it....the cheque bounced and i wass told they were in process of liquidating....then all went quiet as i was advised that to continue with the matter would prove a waste of time and money because of the liquidation...i left it for about 3 years then received a summons for the balance outstanding...from JM ATTORNEYS....i then contacted them to find out why they had sent me a summons and advised them that it was sorted out with health and rachet...then they said they needed a sworn affidavid from me as well...that i had not signed a contract nor had my father...with 3 siginitures again.

then went quiet again for long period of time...now on the 25 january they contacted me again threatening me with blacklisting and lawyers fees outstanding interest etc etc...they then fax a letter to the company where i have been helping out...

the company owner warned me about thes epeople and showed me information with regards to the rachet they a running...i need help...does anyone have any advise for me what to do now....10 years later?

the information on the fax is so small i cannot even read the telephone number to contact them...please contect me again so that we can sort out this issue.

----------


## desA

Give the matter to your attorney & claim full refund, with damages, plus interest. Seems like a bunch of mafia, to me.

Of course, if you operated in cash, you could always tell them to go to hell & to enjoy the journey.

----------

tec0 (11-Mar-10)

----------


## IanF

Murdock
Here is the link to their website. http://www.jm.co.za/Default.aspx Email them and first thing you say is any claim they may of had has prescribed, it is normally 3 years. Then tell them about your visit to the gym. Then ask them who are they going to blacklist you with with the contact details as you will record this as a dispute. 

If you have the time I would even write to the law society and ask them for advice on how to deal with this harassment. They are just chancers.

----------


## Dave A

> what to do now....10 years later?


That's bloody ridiculous. 

Getting a lawyer to do this would be first prize, but possibly a waste of money. I'd ask them to set out the basis of their claim. I find it hard to believe any self-respecting lawyer with a shred of dignity would commit such an absurd legal travesty to writing.

----------


## Dave A

> they then fax a letter to the company where i have been helping out...


On second thought you *do* need a lawyer - to sue their asses. Start with a claim for unlawful damage to your good reputation. Could be worth some decent money.

----------


## tonyflanigan

JM= Julius Malema? Didn't he (the companies he has never been a director of) use similar strong-arm tactics to secure tenders?

----------


## tec0

I also had similar run in a long, long time ago. However I played there game and paid the amount. And yes I was indeed  a contract holder but there facilities closed down. So I went to the consumer council. The consumer council did a number on the people in question. Perhaps it is a good place to start.

----------


## murdock

the problem is the records...10 years later who keeps RD cheques for companies which have gone into liquidation...what i should have done is deposited the cheque 3 times then taken to the police station and opened a case of fraud...i would love to know on what grounds these people are claiming considering they actually owe me over R1000 so can i not sue for my money as they claim on a website to have collected over R200 000 in this manner and have it in their bank account so they can now pay me out? could work in my favour...as the money is owing to me...just a pity i dont have the RD cheque...maybe if i go to the police and open a case of fraud...harrassment...blacken my name etc etc...get hold of the consumer council wendy knowler the newspaper etc etc we can help other people who are being harrassed with this same issue... they can get the bank to go back in my account to that cheque which was deposited then claim from that...and all the peole could sue for a claim in the R200 000 they say they have managed to recover...just a thought...i wish i had the time...if you do  a google search on this company it seems i am not the only person having problem with them.

----------


## desA

Most cases go stale after 5 years, no?

----------


## SilverNodashi

they tried to blacklist me as well. The difference, to this one, is that I was a member with Health & Racquet, but cancelled probably about 2 years before they went under. 

Then one day I got a summons for about R3K or something like that, told the lawyer that I cancelled more than 2 years ago and they can happily give my lawyer  their address and I'll give them a letter of demand for fraudulent activity. But I didn't leave it at that, opened a case of fraud with the police and also send the MD (can't remember who it was), a nice letter stating that I'm going to take them to court for theft, and get someone to audit their books. Attached was a letter of my cancellation and this I then CC'd to their lawyer, my lawyer, a detective friend, and an auditing friend. Never heard from them again.

----------


## murdock

i got a letter in my post box this morning...BRIGHT RED...so i opened it to find out what it was all about...JM ATTORNEYS...the jokers.


so i turn this thing around and call their call cetre but no answer i got put into a queing system please hold all our consultants are busy...so i got smart and went onto their website and got their office number and called.

i told the reception i was wanting to find out about collecting outstanding money so she told me to call the call centre...but i told her that i was wanting them to collect outstanding money for my bussiness so she put me throught to a lady who was very polite and i explained my position and told her there was a large amount of money outstanding of course she got very interested...then i told her the money was outstanding since 1998 her tone suddenly changed...she this is the person from JM ATTORNEYS told me that there is a prescibed time period which use to be 7 seven but has since been reduced to 3 years so...I DONT HAVE A LEG TO STAND ON AND TO GET THE MONEY WOULD BE IMPOSSIBLE...when i asked her why then is  JM ATTORNEYSstill sending me letters of demand 


"strong legal action in the new year 

you have bought goods buying on credit and not paying is wrong not paying your debt will end up costing you more in the long run 

legal action will be expensive for you"

in bold letter across the page!!!!!!

then in small print right at the bottom of the page states " no legal action has been institued against you at the date ofthe letter 22 march 2010


how do i legally stop these people from harrassing me without spending an arm and a leg on legal fees...surely there must be a consumer council legal aid or board of some sort... to report this type of behaviour.

----------

Dave A (01-Apr-10), IanF (01-Apr-10)

----------


## murdock

this debt collecting thing is becoming a joke...my home post box is full of collection agents demanding money from the previous owner...it just shows how technology and moved forward but not enough to keep people properly informed...

the previous owner past way more than 2 years ago...his estate ahs already been wound up  :Frown:

----------


## murdock

every single response to hello peter complaints are exactly the same...not one happy customer for JM ATTORNEYS...we are investigating the matter...i sent an email to them requesting all the documentation with the signitures on the contracts so that i can take them to the police station to open a case of fraud...i also requested a reply...as to when they will be reinbusing me the money for the cheque they issued to me from health and rachet which bounced...

no reponse to my email which was sent a couple of weeks ago just the red letter i my post box this morning.

http://www.hellopeter.com/JM+Attorne...d-compliments/



Hello Sasol,

Dear Contributor, 

Thank you for your comments. 

We are investigating the matter. 

Yours sincerely, 

JM Attorneys


i am concerned that they try blacklist me or something or register me as a slow payer or something to that nature...surely we as the consumer have some sort of rights against these type of bullies...it is a pity they are in jhb otherwise a personal visit to their offices would have been the next step to sort out this issue with a newspaper reporter...maybe even wendy knowler and carte blanche

----------


## manhav

Any claims the H&R club could have had against you, had expired due to prescription. Summons should have been issued within 3 years from date of non-payment or breach of contract, and judgment should have been granted within 1 year of date of issue of summons. 

If they did issue summons against you and if they did obtain judgment, then you do not have a choice, but to apply for a rescission of judgment. Then you have to obtain that information from JM Attorneys.

I would advise you to contact JM Attorneys and ask them to forward to you a copy of the summons, a copy of the Sheriff's return of service, and a copy of the judgment. Do not make an offer to pay the claimed debt. Tell them only that you will consider your liability for the claimed amount after receipt of the abovementioned documentation.

On the merits they have to proof that you signed the contract, which you did not do! I do not think that it is necessary to discuss the merits.

----------


## murdock

i wish somebody would tell jm attorneys that it has expired.

they just keep sending sms and phoning...but they will not respond to emails nor will they send me all the documenttation as i have requested.

surely i can take legal action against them...and isnt there some sort of code that lawyers have to abide by...and if so how are they still operasting as a bussiness...

my advice to anyone who is having problems with them is to do what i did dont reply to their sams call centre contact their offices direct number Tel:               011 267 7500

Fax:              011 267 7510

Email:            info@jm.co.za

http://www.jm.co.za/                    or visit their website.


 dont waste your time calling the call centre they must have somehow linked the calll centre to a toll fee system wher eyou pay...because you will sit in a queing system for as long as 40- 50 minutes waiting for a consultant to answer the call.

other wise send them an email you will notice they never come back to you and if you dont believe me look on the hello peter site...it is flooded with complaints

http://www.hellopeter.com/JM+Attorne...d-compliments/

surely the lawyers association or legal board  should investigate this company

----------


## desA

Why on earth you are still bothering with this bunch of scamsters amazes me. If they really had something to get you for legally, they would have done so ages ago.

Ignore them. So what if they raid your credit rating? You can cross that bridge when you get to it.

----------


## tonyflanigan

heya murdock. have you considered bitching about these dudes to the law Society?

----------


## motherly

Hi everyone I've been receiving quite a few calls and sms from JM attorneys, I asked them to send me a statement or some proof of this outstanding money as I would like to investigate before making any payment, which they did. A week later I get a call to make arrangements for payment I told them I received the statement but as soon as I am done with my investigation I will contact them, the guy told me if I do not make arrangements they will take legal action against me, I told him to do what he needed to do and I would do what i needed to do. I contacted a legal centre and they told me I must not pay anything as this debt was prescribed after 3 years. The statement is running from 2011, the outstanding amount at the time was R230.00 they claim I now owe them R2200.00. I was advised to never give them any information ID etc... but they already had my information. I was also adviced to make as much noise as possible as JM Attorneys behaviour is unethical in terms of SA law. I've reported the matter to the law society and I am seeing an attorney to sort out this mess. I'm praying that this issue can be resolved, its causing me alot of unnecessary stress. I received a sms yesterday saying that I need to pay R1300.00 'as arranged' there was absolutely no arrangements made with them!

----------


## Dave A

> I received a sms yesterday saying that I need to pay R1300.00 'as arranged' there was absolutely no arrangements made with them!


I wonder if responses are monitored. A reply of "I repudiate your claim" would seem appropriate.

----------


## desA

Do these attorneys & debt collectors buy old debts from banks & creditors, for a fraction of the original debt - then load on their 'charges' & resort to pressurising the unwitting, into settlement?

----------


## Justloadit

Yep - seems like it

----------


## Chelly

Hi,

I received a call from these so called Attorneys about 2 years ago.  They wanted me to proof to them that I settled a Health and racquet account from more than 10 years ago.  I told them I don't have bank records going back that far or the letters relating to this.

They said if I cant proof to them that I paid this account 10 years ago I am liable.  I was slapped with a R16k account.  This results from R2k plus interest for the years.  I contacted an attorney that said I must ignore them, but the problem is they don't go away.

I decided to just pay them off and get rid off them.  I have been paying every month for two years.  Only to find out they have not been allocating my payments.  Resulting in more interest.  Plus every call and sms you receive - THEY CHARCGE YOU FOR!

They insist that I must give them my banking details then my payments will be allocated.  No ways I am giving them my account details.  It is rather clear they don't have any admin skills.

I have also requested several times for a detailed statement so that I can see what is going on, on this account but even that they wont send me.  I have emails 6 different email addresses today.  So maybe one off them wont be on a permanent tea break today and I might have an answer.

I have send several emails with proof of payments and still no allocations.

I received a message today from our HR Executive that they contacted them regarding my "bad payment" and want to put a garnishee on my salary.  

Due to the position I am in at my company, I am not allowed to have Garnishee's and can result in loosing my job.

I see that they even made it to Cart Blanch....  Other social forums like Hello Peter is also full of compliments for these so called Attorneys.  

So what now?  We can all see this is nonsense, but how do we resolve this?

Has anyone had any luck with their accounts?

Thanks,
C.

----------


## Dave A

> I contacted an attorney that said I must ignore them, but the problem is they don't go away.


I regret you should have taken your attorney's advice - although advising you to formally claim prescription would have been even better.

Given that you have put yourself back on the hook, perhaps there is a way to minimise the damage. Do you know the value of the original capital debt?

----------


## ians

It seems this company has had so much bad publicity that they "could have" changed names to JM law, it would be interesting to find out if this is the same company, jmlaw.co.za .

There is no longer a jm.co.za only a jmlaw.co.za

Anyone have a contact number for the call centre to verify if it is linked to jmlaw


You gotta love their responses, 


Hello Veroland,

 Dear Contributor,

 We acknowledge receipt of your query and thank you for bringing this matter to our attention; we will investigate the matter and furnish you with feedback in due course.

 Yours sincerely,

 JM Attorneys.

----------


## Richard S

Received copies today, via email, of an emolument attachment order against an employee dated 20/11/12. Judgement taken in Kimberley on behalf of Foshini by Attorneys De Beer & De Klerk, supposedly served on a Mr Fourie by Sheriff for Cape town, apparently responsible person employed by my business.
BUT - the employee concerned has never had an account with Foshini - or any other clothing retailer in her life and I have never employed a Mr Fourie in my business. Anybody ever heard of these guys before? The only director named is a J.C. Mulder. JM again?

----------


## Richard S

Seeing that this has apparently been served on someone at the business, any advice on what to do?

----------


## Marq

JM - is for Johan Meiring.
Now the CEO of Blue Financial Services, also the chief executive and one of the founders of Mayibuye, a group of Attorneys operating from Randburg.
Also CEO of Hlano Investments, Hlano Financial Services a company formed from Khayalethu Home Loans, a subsidiary of SA Housing Trust which apparently was purchased with a view to Asset stripping (sorry winding down) and utilisation of assessed losses, which were huge. 




> _Johannesburg  A turnaround in bond repayments is under way at Khayalethu Home Loans, largely because of an agreement signed with the SA National Civics Organisation (Sanco), said MD Siza Khampepe._
> _Khayalethu Home Loans, a subsidiary of the SA Housing Trust which is being wound down and sold off, previously struggled with a five-year long bond boycott for about 15000 houses. In the six months ended December last year the "average collections index" has risen 13%, which indicates that people who previously boycotted payments are now beginning to repay bonds._


This is part of an article from 1999. The laugh was on this government who had previously created a situation of non payment and rent boycotts and had to offload and duck and dive when the boycotts and general disregard of financial discipline continued. Ironic stuff.

Apparently JM learnt from his dad who was a director at Barclays and then Rand bank. It was told that he 'bought' the bad debt book of Telkom and other parastatal's and started this campaign of legal letters to recover the debt.

----------

